# Photo Editing Software for Surface Pro X



## yungfat (Jun 30, 2020)

Is anybody using Surface Pro X for photo editing?

If yes, can you share the software that you are using and experience?

thank you.


----------



## cayenne (Jul 1, 2020)

I don't do much serious editing on mobile/tablet.....but I do use Affinity Photo on iPad Pro.

I believe On1 RAW is just now launching their mobile tool(s)....and I believe that may work on multiple platforms and OSes, you might look into that.

I think adobe offers windows based tablet tools, but you have to rent those and not buy the perpetual licenses, so depends if you like that business model or not.


----------



## yungfat (Jul 3, 2020)

cayenne said:


> I don't do much serious editing on mobile/tablet.....but I do use Affinity Photo on iPad Pro.
> 
> I believe On1 RAW is just now launching their mobile tool(s)....and I believe that may work on multiple platforms and OSes, you might look into that.
> 
> I think adobe offers windows based tablet tools, but you have to rent those and not buy the perpetual licenses, so depends if you like that business model or not.



I checked the website, the On1 is not support Windows Arm processor yet...


----------



## LDS (Jul 4, 2020)

Until native software for ARM Windows is released, you'll have to run the Intel software, which will run slower. Just, AFAIK, it can't run 64 bit applications so it rules out a lot of graphic software which is now 64 bit only.


----------



## cayenne (Jul 6, 2020)

yungfat said:


> I checked the website, the On1 is not support Windows Arm processor yet...



You might consider looking into the latest iPad Pro.....those things are stupid fast and powerful and I found doing some pretty intense stuff on mine (an older one)...It still rivals some desktops I've seen.

I did about a 15-17 RAW image focus stack on it not long back and I was amazed how fast it did the job, just took maybe close to a minute?

And again, mine is one of the first generation iPad Pro 10" models....the new ones are very snappy, and with Affinity Photo, whew...amazing stuff there.

Just a suggestion if you wanted to look for a new "toy". 



HTH,
C


----------



## yungfat (Jul 10, 2020)

cayenne said:


> You might consider looking into the latest iPad Pro.....those things are stupid fast and powerful and I found doing some pretty intense stuff on mine (an older one)...It still rivals some desktops I've seen.
> 
> I did about a 15-17 RAW image focus stack on it not long back and I was amazed how fast it did the job, just took maybe close to a minute?
> 
> ...



Hi, cayenne,

You are using iPad Pro 10.5?

Is it still snappy in Lightroom?

Because I need to due with some excel and power point for work purpose, that's why I consider Windows platform. 

iPad still a little weird to me when handle the MS Office stuff. 

Thank for the recommendation.


----------



## yungfat (Jul 10, 2020)

LDS said:


> Until native software for ARM Windows is released, you'll have to run the Intel software, which will run slower. Just, AFAIK, it can't run 64 bit applications so it rules out a lot of graphic software which is now 64 bit only.



Thanks LDS. 

Perhaps I need to look for something else, maybe Surface Go 2 or Surface Pro 7.

Thanks again for the advice.


----------



## LDS (Jul 10, 2020)

yungfat said:


> Is it still snappy in Lightroom?



Adobe releases a specific version for iOS - so it's a native application. It's alike the new "Lightroom" (it's not the "Classic" one), but it is designed and built for the iPad/iPhone. There's not yet a version for Windows built for the ARM processor, so yes, if you plan to use it on a Surface a Surface Pro is a better choice. I've been using for years Lightroom (Classic) on a Surface Pro and it does work well. Just avoid the slower processors if you edit a lot.


----------



## yungfat (Jul 10, 2020)

LDS said:


> Adobe releases a specific version for iOS - so it's a native application. It's alike the new "Lightroom" (it's not the "Classic" one), but it is designed and built for the iPad/iPhone. There's not yet a version for Windows built for the ARM processor, so yes, if you plan to use it on a Surface a Surface Pro is a better choice. I've been using for years Lightroom (Classic) on a Surface Pro and it does work well. Just avoid the slower processors if you edit a lot.


Thanks for the information


----------



## Chrisa (Apr 29, 2021)

Gimp is pretty good and considering that it’s free, it’s pretty spectacular.

PhotoscapeX is also a great app. The basic free package has a ton of presets and has some deeper editing functionality as well.

If you want something more photography oriented I recommend DarkTable which are sort of comparable to Lightroom .

Affinity photo is another fantastic option for you. It's a once-off payment unlike Adobe's monthly subscription.

more free photo editing programs here: https://www.xp-pen.com/forum-1790.html


----------

